# Anyone headed out Wed. night?



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Heading to the spur tomorrow night for an evening of swordfishing. Will probably do some deep dropping and trolling the next morning as well. Will be on ch.68


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

<PRE>_Wednesdays looking pretty marginal right now for the middle gulf............_</PRE><PRE></PRE><PRE>SEAS GIVEN AS SIGNIFICANT WAVE HEIGHT...WHICH IS THE AVERAGE HEIGHT OF THE HIGHEST 1/3 OF THE WAVES. INDIVIDUAL WAVES MAY BE<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o></PRE><PRE>MORE THAN TWICE THE SIGNIFICANT WAVE HEIGHT.<o></o></PRE><PRE>GMZ084-221530-<o></o></PRE><PRE><?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on">MIDDLE</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">GULF</st1laceType></st1lace> BETWEEN 85W AND 90W<o></o></PRE><PRE>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 13.5pt; COLOR: darkslateblue; FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'"><st1:date Day="22" Month="7" Year="2008" w:st="on" ls="trans"></st1:date>*<o></o></PRE><PRE>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 13.5pt; COLOR: maroon; FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'">TODAY AND TONIGHT*<o></o></PRE><PRE>W OF 87W SE WINDS 20 TO 25 KT DIMINISHING<o></o></PRE><PRE>15 TO 20 KT TONIGHT. SEAS 8 TO 12 FT. SUBSIDING 6 TO 8 FT<o></o></PRE><PRE>TONIGHT. E OF 87W SE TO S WINDS 15 TO 20 KT DIMINISHING 10 TO 15<o></o></PRE><PRE>KT TONIGHT. SEAS 4 TO 6 FT SUBSIDING TO 3 TO 5 FT TONIGHT.<o></o></PRE><PRE>SCATTERED SHOWERS AND TSTMS W OF 88W.<o></o></PRE><PRE>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 13.5pt; COLOR: maroon; FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'">WED AND WED NIGHT*<o></o></PRE><PRE>S OF 24N SE TO S WINDS 15 TO 20 <st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on">KT.</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">SEAS</st1laceType></st1lace> 5 TO 7 FT.<o></o></PRE>


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah I saw that report but have a hard time believing it. I'm making a call on it tomorrow.


----------



## Sir Reel (Jun 14, 2008)

If the seas aren't to bad were going out Wednesday morning to troll and swording that evening


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

It will be like that but just a huge swell from the storm...


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

here's the DI 64 mi now.....

<TABLE class="full boxB" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR class=rowW onmouseover="this.className='rowY'" onmouseout="this.className='rowW'"><TD class="sortC nobr">Wind direction (W Dir):</TD><TD class=sortC>South (165 - 174 Degrees)</TD></TR><TR class=rowW onmouseover="this.className='rowY'" onmouseout="this.className='rowW'"><TD class="sortC nobr">Wind Speed (W Spd):</TD><TD class=sortC>17.5 kts (20.1 mph / 32.4 km/h)</TD></TR><TR class=rowW onmouseover="this.className='rowY'" onmouseout="this.className='rowW'"><TD class="sortC nobr">Wind Gust (W Spd):</TD><TD class=sortC>23.3 kts (26.8 mph / 43.2 km/h)</TD></TR><TR class=rowW onmouseover="this.className='rowY'" onmouseout="this.className='rowW'"><TD class="sortC nobr">Dominant Wave Period (DWP):</TD><TD class=sortC>10 sec</TD></TR><TR class=rowY onmouseover="this.className='rowY'" onmouseout="this.className='rowW'"><TD class="sortC nobr">Dominant Wave Height (DWH):</TD><TD class=sortC>5.25 ft / 1.60 m</TD></TR><TR class=rowW onmouseover="this.className='rowY'" onmouseout="this.className='rowW'"><TD class="sortC nobr">Dominant Wave Range (DWR):</TD><TD class=sortC>exactly 5.2 ft / exactly 1.6 m</TD></TR><TR class=rowW onmouseover="this.className='rowY'" onmouseout="this.className='rowW'"><TD class="sortC nobr">Wind Wave Period (WWP):</TD><TD class=sortC>6 sec</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *brnbser (7/22/2008)*
> 
> *<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 13.5pt; COLOR: maroon; FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'">TODAY AND TONIGHT*<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><PRE>W OF 87W SE WINDS 20 TO 25 KT DIMINISHING<o></o></PRE><PRE>15 TO 20 KT TONIGHT. SEAS 8 TO 12 FT. SUBSIDING 6 TO 8 FT<o></o></PRE><PRE>TONIGHT. E OF 87W SE TO S WINDS 15 TO 20 KT DIMINISHING 10 TO 15<o></o></PRE><PRE>KT TONIGHT. SEAS 4 TO 6 FT SUBSIDING TO 3 TO 5 FT TONIGHT.<o></o></PRE><PRE>SCATTERED SHOWERS AND TSTMS W OF 88W.<o></o></PRE><PRE>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 13.5pt; COLOR: maroon; FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'">WED AND WED NIGHT*<o></o></PRE><PRE>S OF 24N SE TO S WINDS 15 TO 20 <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on">KT.</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">SEAS</st1laceType></st1lace> 5 TO 7 FT.<o></o></PRE>


Here's what I got off the NOAA site

REST OF TODAY...SOUTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS BECOMING SOUTH
AROUND 15 KNOTS IN THE AFTERNOON. SEAS 3 TO 5 FEET...MAINLY IN
SWELLS. BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS A LIGHT CHOP TO MODERATE CHOP.
SLIGHT CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.


.TONIGHT...SOUTH WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. SEAS 3 TO 5 FEET. BAYS AND
COASTAL WATERWAYS A LIGHT CHOP.


.WEDNESDAY...SOUTH WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS BECOMING WEST AROUND
10 KNOTS LATE IN THE AFTERNOON. SEAS 2 TO 3 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL
WATERWAYS A LIGHT CHOP. CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.


.WEDNESDAY NIGHT...NORTHWEST WINDS AROUND 10 KNOTS BECOMING
NORTHEAST EARLY IN THE MORNING. SEAS 1 TO 3 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL
WATERWAYS SMOOTH. SLIGHT CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

that's because your looking at the forecast inside of 60nm


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

We will be heading out tonight. Will be coming back in tomorrow night. Give us a holler on your way out, and we'll let you know what we found. Maybe the storm will stir up the fish.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It looks like it is calming down quite a bit not much left of the groundswell from the storm.

Will be leaving perdido pass on_Betty B_around 6:30; will be on ch.68


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Judging by reports given to me from charter boats, it is blowing about 15-20 knots and 6-8 ft. so it isn't going to happen for us. Good luck to whoever gets out there.


----------



## Quicdraw (Oct 3, 2007)

was at the spur on sun night, water wasnt good. only bites we got were baby sharks.


----------



## fishyfingers (Oct 3, 2007)

I have only been fishing about 10 years in the GOM but I've found that I can accurately predict the seas by taking the NOAA projections and readings and DOUBLING them.:banghead


----------

